# Speckled Trout?



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm going to the OBX in August and was wondering if I could catch some speckled trout off the shore with my fly rod? If anyone knows anything about help would be appreciated.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

I catch them in Cape Lookout and are always related to rock jettys and are only accesible by boat. There are more exciting things around to catch, they fight like a zucchinni with fins and made my freezer smell like anchovies.
Depending when you go and where---you might find albies, jacks,blues, spanish mackerel or reds.
Better be thinking more in the order of a 9 or 10 weight if you find any of those.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Alright a 6wt won't work for these? Ill probably buy a LLbean 8 or 9wt for around $100 before I go.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

You may do better catching bluefish off the beach.. Trout run through from time to time but the blues are a blast on light tackle.. Tip- use a steel leader! Make sure it isn't shiny though cuz those buggers will attack anything that reflects light!


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

I will also be in OBX mid Aug. Have thrown flies in the surf for years now with mixed luck. If there are Taylor Blues coming by, you can have a blast. I have yet to catch a speck on the fly but have managed croakers, spot, flounders and needlefish in addition to the blues. I like to tie bite leaders of braided line onto flies and then store them on snell holders to not have to mess with trimming the braided line in the midst of things. Put a loop at the end of the leader on the rod and another on the shock tippet and loop them together for quick fly changes. If the surf is rough, you can wade around in the sound. Nice canal behind Bodie Island Lighthouse that channels fish or you can park at Oregon Inlet Fishing Center and play in the marsh N of there. I have avoided wading around the actual inlet bridge, strong currents and lots of boat traffic. Drop a kayak in at the bridge to Manteo and fish the channels under the causeway or around one of the close islands. If you are staying in one of the more popular towns, you will have to be in the surf early or you will catch people trying to cast. Clousers or small maribou jigs on a floating line, deceivers better with a sink tip or some weight.


----------

